# Anesthesia code for 36415



## shelb28 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wondering if anyone can help me out...a patient was placed under deep sedation by a separate service for a lab draw.  What anesthesia code should be used for this?  Thanks!


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 5, 2012)

Who was providing the "deep sedation"?
Look at the guidelines and codes starting with 99143.


----------



## shelb28 (Nov 5, 2012)

One of our intensivists was requested to sedate an autistic child who was uncooperative for his lab draw.  It is definitely deep sedation, and not moderate sedation.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 5, 2012)

There continues to be controversy surrounding the continuum of sedation. 

The Medicare Conditions of Participation for Anesthesia include "deep sedation" under MAC anesthesia.  They go on to report that MAC anesthesia must be administered by a qualified anesthesia provider.

http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Transmittals/downloads/R74SOMA.pdf


----------



## shelb28 (Nov 6, 2012)

He is a qualified anesthesia provider.


----------

